# How to Make Your Tubes Last Longer



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Courtesy of Dr. Z. The second part addresses tube rattle, as referenced in the intro. Dr. Z does "rattle on" IMHO.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What's the takeaway from the vid?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

player99 said:


> What's the takeaway from the vid?


Generally, that people should review information & ideas before deciding whether it was ultimately worthwhile to them.

Specifically though, get a Brown Box & bias your amp properly.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

StevieMac said:


> Generally, that people should review information & ideas before deciding whether it was ultimately worthwhile to them.
> 
> Specifically though, get a Brown Box & bias your amp properly.


Thanks. My amps are self biasing. So you've saved me the time to watch the vid.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

player99 said:


> What's the takeaway from the vid?


You'll have to wait for the Coles Notes book.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

I learned early in life, not move my tube head before it has had time to cool down properly. I also like to keep the head of the speaker cabinet. Shaking the tubes while they're hot never seemed like a practice conducive to long life although some will argue that the mechanical feedback contributes to "the sound". It might. 

As far as biasing the power tubes is concerned, I like to read the plate voltage and plate current, calculate power, look up the specs for the tubes in use and bias somewhere between hot and cold. I've also taken to reading the tube temperature with an infrared gun from time to time. Bias doesn't creep around that often or that much anyway. It's one of those things techs like throw out to scare non-techs into a little service work. "It's probably your bias, you should get it checked. I do bias by the way $."
[/QUOTE]


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You can buy my e-book "How to save money self biasing" for $25.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

player99 said:


> You can buy my e-book "How to save money self biasing" for $25.


Rather than waste time/money reading it...what's the gist of the book?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

StevieMac said:


> Rather than waste time/money reading it...what's the gist of the book?


To tell you the truth it's just some bs I scooped off the net. I'm trying to get rich don't you know.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

I biased my Marshall by ear. I live dangerously. 👀But I’m 2.5 years into the tubes and they’re going strong. 

I have often been running 2 of my amps at 100v from my Ho attenuator’s power tap, even when not attenuating. They sound better that way. A Brownbox would be nice though for actual voltage regulation, Pat sold the company recently, but looks like he’s staying involved for a while to advise the new owners.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Thermal imaging devices are evolving quite well and the handheld units are becoming affordable, electron tube heat analysis could be accurate with this tool...heat and vibration are the main failure mechanisms.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I enjoyed listening to Dr Z talk about tubes. What he said about the stamping dies wearing over time and causing buzz made tons of sense too. 

Time well spent.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've never seen the grey tube damper rings he was showing. I've only ever seen the red ones. I liked the whole suspension system part near the end. Might like to try that. Have no idea where to get those grey rings or those springed holders though.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

player99 said:


> You can buy my e-book "How to save money self biasing" for $25.


You can kill yourself with arc flash and other nasties when you reach into 500 V DC circuits not really knowing what you're doing, just to save yourself $50.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Robhotdad said:


> You can kill yourself with arc flash and other nasties when you reach into 500 V DC circuits not really knowing what you're doing, just to save yourself $50.


The strong will survive. The weak will burn to a well deserved crisp.


----------

